# Irma's First Baby--His name is Dave. :)



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Here he is, folks! A big, fluffy, brown-eyed, crimpy-fleeced little buckling! He is yet to be named. Completely adorable. I love him.

Irma had a rough time of it--his hooves and head were SO BIG, I had to help a little bit to get him out! Thankfully all went well in the end.  

I think this little fella is going to have fleece like his momma--type A, long lustrous mohair. Hooray!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

Congratulations, he is too cute


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

He sure is cute. Glad everything turned out okay.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

He is SO cute!  glad he and mom are ok!!! :leap:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

  Gosh, he's adorable. Congrats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

Awwww  Congratulations on such a precious little :kidblue:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

Just weighed him--he ways a whopping 6 lbs! No wonder Irma had such a hard time...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

:shocked: wow! big boy!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

I honestly don't think it gets any cuter!!! Look at that tiny little face    CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! :applaud: I can't wait for my girls to kid


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

He's sooooo cute!!! My goodness, just love him


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

 toooo cute!!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

I've enjoyed seeing pics of Irma (and Buttercup?) and learning about fleece producing breeds. Congrats on the beautiful boy! I could easily be a sucker for a baby with a coat like that!!!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

He is amazing, and wonderful!! I love those eyes!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

Thanks everyone!

A few more pics from today...


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

Ok I have to say he is absalutly CUTE! Love his coat OMG! The curls are to die for. If he is gone he just might be at my house LOL! 
:stars: :leap:  :kidblue: hlala:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*



> Ok I have to say he is absalutly CUTE! Love his coat OMG! The curls are to die for. If he is gone he just might be at my house LOL!


Lol! I'll have to watch him extra-carefully, then...


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma's First Baby*

More pics and the birth story up on my blog!

bessieart.blogspot.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Irma's First Baby--new pics on blog!*

He is just so sweet!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Irma's First Baby--new pics on blog!*

His name is David Thursday Miller--Dave for short.

Dave after my friend and employer who jokingly told me I should name one of the babies after him, and Thursday because my husband insisted that he was supposed to be born on Thursday, and could not stand that he was incorrect in his guess.  Lol.

He looks like a Dave, doesn't he?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love that name....  :thumb:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely! He is adorable!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Aww! He looks like cute little bunny!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, he is absolutely precious!  
How can anyone resist that sweet face, and those curls...adorable!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think thats the first goat I know named Dave. LOL congrats on the new kid.


----------

